# Hello from bombed City !



## ArtField (Sep 20, 2013)

Dear aviators, this is great place! I am new here and I am here beacuse I m interested in ww2 air operations in EX Yugoslavia region, and 
particularly Belgrade, as You know, the City that was bombed three times in past 70 years. In 1941 Belgrade was bombed by germans in Operation Retribution also know as Operation punishment, Unternehmen Strafgerich, by Luftflotte IV and 
Fliegerkorps VIII. In 1944 Belgrade was bombed on 16 and 17 of April, on Orthodox Easter by allies, american the 15th Air Force, by B-24, and B-17 with many casualities and destroyed objects and buildings. The third bombing was in 1999, by NATO. 

I m working on some project and I need to know about gas masks that U.S. ww2 air force used in their missions, if they used, especcialy by B-17 and B-24 pilots. I need that help for Wehrmacht luftwaffe too. As far as I know german pilots used variations of M38 gas masks, but I m not sure and I need confirmation. 

I would be glad if You could help me about this, Thanks in advance ! I will post this part in the right topic !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2013)

Gasmasks? 

Do you mean O2 Masks...


----------



## stona (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello from another bombed city. I think you mean oxygen masks.
Off the top of my head wasn't M38 a model of cap?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Readie (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello from another bombed city. 
Welcome to our world.
John


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello from the next bombed city. Welcome to the site.


----------



## ArtField (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank You everyone for wellcome ! 

DerAdlerIstGelandet and Stona(Steve) thanks for response. I mean excatly about gas masks, not oxygen masks. I wonder if pilots even had the gas masks along with other parts of their equipment. Is there any evidence of that? Are they supposed to have a gas mask in case of crash?

I know about pilot mask with Oxygen, and it is standard part of fighter pilots head, but I m really curious about gas masks. 

Thanks !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't know of any Air Forces, in World War 2, which issued Respirators (gas masks) to aircrew as standard equipment. 
However, I do know of modern equipment, for use by air crew in the event of NBC conditions, which is integral with the normal aircraft/ejector seat systems.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello from bombed forum member.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forums

As far as gas masks go, I am pretty sure that gas masks were only issued to ground troops and armor units as well as various personnel in many navies.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2013)

I haven't heard about it too. To be honest how to put the gas mask on pilot's head when the oxygen one has already been there. Especially during a flight...


----------



## ArtField (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank You people for kind welcome ! 

AirFrames, GrauGeist, Wurger thanks for the response. I was thinking about it and searching and I couldnt find any direct source except small one where it says that M38 with variations was used by german pilot and Luftwaffe.

I think that this one is example of what I thought it could be related with Wermacht Luftwaffe: 







GM38 


Please, see also this one: "Paratroopers gas mask bag" - " A jump-safe gasmask container that was worn by all paratroopers on jump duty. This bag can be worn on the bag and hooked to the belt, or worn on the front, the paratrooper way. "











This bag is reproduction, but it is interesting information on it. Is there any connection between pilots, paratroopers and their equipment(like this bag with gas mask) which includes gas mask?


For sure it is complicated to have 2 mask at the same time, Oxygen and Respirator(gas mask) especially during a flight, but I thought that they had gas masks with their equipment like parachute. I found great pictures with WW2 Air force pilots(mostly americans) with their full equipment but without any kind of gasmask.


DerAdlerIstGelandet please tell me if You are familiar with modern period of aircraft (Time of 1990s, and NATO aviation, I m interested in gas masks of NATO Air force from 1999). We can continue this little part on other topic, beacuse this one is for WW2.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I haven't heard about it too. To be honest how to put the gas mask on pilot's head when the oxygen one has already been there. Especially during a flight...



Not sure about WW2, but today there are special masks. We had aviators gas masks that were designed for use with flight helmets. Of course you still had to take off your helmet to put it on. We also did not have to worry about O2, as we were low flying Helos.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm bombed and my initials are CT!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 20, 2013)

I can see paratroopers being equipped with gas masks, as they'll be dropping into a combat zone and need to be equipped the same as standard infantry/ground forces


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I can see paratroopers being equipped with gas masks, as they'll be dropping into a combat zone and need to be equipped the same as standard infantry/ground forces



I agree with this.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

G'day mate welcome aboard....


----------

